# Leafhoppers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Hay and Forage Grower.....my number one bane in alfalfa.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage.com/article-73-Potato-leafhopper-The-silent-alfalfa-yield-killer.html


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Informative reading thanks for sharing....


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

we have not planted alfalfa with a resistance to this pest. I am glad I sprayed after 1st cutting ypu can easily see anywhere I skipped a little wedge there is hopper burn. It is also a good time to do a little foliar feeding


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Planted some hopper resistant alfalfa and was very happy with it, consistently was the best yielder, however it seems to be short lived, or it could be that this is the third monsoon year in a row and it just doesn't like wet feet.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

2nd cutting that should have been made ten or more days ago. You can see where the spray material is timing itself out losing its effectiveness and there's a little yellowing starting to happen


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

These some pics showing where Mustang max has run out of gas and the hoppers are moving in. A Pioneer dealer Farms next to me and I have seen hopper resistant varieties fail many more times than the insecticide has failed. Up north where we farm on those shale Hills we have severe leafhopper pressure


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't remember what I planted but it was from Garst, guy across the road has standard alfalfa, seen his yellowed up bad more than once while mine was as green as could be yet.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Sounds good I have not looked at this hopper resistant alfalfa for quite a few years. There was a time yeild lag on it was terrible. I think I may try some on some of my faraway hayfields. Some fields are a bit of a distance from home and I would not miss driving the distance to spray leafhopper


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm using a leafhopper resistant variety, pioneer 55h94. This is my second year with it and have yet to have to spray for leafhoppers. On a new seeded stand before 1st cutting I see a very little leafhopper damage around the edges but after the 1st cutting I haven't seen any.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have not found a hopper resistant variety here in RR alfalfa....but that sure doesn't mean that they are not out there....I just have not found one that is recommended for my area.

What I really like about RR alfalfa besides cleaning up the field in general, is the ability to get rid of longterm weeds like Quack grass, Johnson grass, Yellow Nutsedge, and others that you cannot eliminate with other herbs without suffering some tough consequences.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> I have not found a hopper resistant variety here in RR alfalfa....but that sure doesn't mean that they are not out there....I just have not found one that is recommended for my area.
> 
> What I really like about RR alfalfa besides cleaning up the field in general, is the ability to get rid of longterm weeds like Quack grass, Johnson grass, Yellow Nutsedge, and others that you cannot eliminate with other herbs without suffering some tough consequences.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I have a couple #'s of RR hopper resistant available FD4


----------



## farmero (Sep 23, 2013)

David here from eastern Pa. Two days ago I noticed a yellow ting across some of my Alalfa, I ran home and got the sprayer ready for Warrior. Rain was forcast for the next morning and it did come, Two inches worth that finally stopped this morning. It has been a long time since I sprayed for this insect. I wonder how much good I did? I lost most of my first cutting to rain. Now spraying second cutting that is in full bloom. The weather does not look good for all of next week.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The good thing about that type of insecticide is that it is usually rainfast in a hour or less. You should be good!

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

farmero said:


> David here from eastern Pa. Two days ago I noticed a yellow ting across some of my Alalfa, I ran home and got the sprayer ready for Warrior. Rain was forcast for the next morning and it did come, Two inches worth that finally stopped this morning. It has been a long time since I sprayed for this insect. I wonder how much good I did? I lost most of my first cutting to rain. Now spraying second cutting that is in full bloom. The weather does not look good for all of next week.


I just cannot believe at this point Monday is the only nice day in the forecast for next week. On our farm we mowed alfalfa Sunday afternoon and more than likely will end up wrapping it. Good to hear from you David ..Most likely I live about an hour west of you


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just came in from spraying my hoppers....suck it up you pesky varmits. Got to get it sprayed early before the bees start stirring around.

Regards, Mike


----------



## farmero (Sep 23, 2013)

The leafhoppers are still here. Tomorrow I can spray all the fields. As I noted above I did use warrior on second cutting and you could see right to the line where I sprayed. Spraying saved that cutting. Last night I made some early bloom 3rd cutting Alfalfa/Orchard grass. There was some evidence of hoppers so I decided to cut it. Really turned out nice as I baled just as dark was setting in and used a little preservative. Just thought I would pass this along.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Planted some hopper resistant alfalfa and was very happy with it, consistently was the best yielder, however it seems to be short lived, or it could be that this is the third monsoon year in a row and it just doesn't like wet feet.


Me too! Resistant, but only got 4 good years out of field. Weevils did hurt this field pretty bad but I don't know if they hurt it THAT much.

I would do LHR again. And if it was RR, wow! Then weevil resistant. And drought resistant. And weed resistant. With a 20 year lifespan.

Dreamin'

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

farmero said:


> The leafhoppers are still here.


And they will be there until frost....

Regards, Mike


----------

